# Et oui, encore un topic sur le partitionnement... ^^



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

J'ai eu beau éplucher les forums, je ne suis as encore parvenu à trouver un topic dont je pourrais m'inspirer.
en clair, bootcamp me renvoit le message suivant ''erreur dans le partionnement du disque''
je me dirige donc vers utilitaire de disque afin de créer moi meme le partitionnement.
utilitaire me revoit toujours :
''le nombre de lien physique du fichier est incorrecte, 33 au lieu de 32"
ainsi que quelque chose comme ''sortie de l'algorithme à l'étape 8''

Pourtant, après de nombreux SOS, utilitaire de disque me renvoit toujours un ''votre disque semble bien fonctionner''. Tout les feux sont vers pourtant, en détaillant, je constate pourtant que ''le nombre de lien physique du fichier est incorrecte''.

Ne sachant pas comment m'y prendre pour résoudre ce probleme, je me tourne vers vous en esperant pouvoir résoudre ce probleme, sans l'aide d'apple !

Merci d'avance )


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

Salut *Rarender
*
Lorsque tu veux repartitionner une partition existante (ce qui est ton cas : tu veux retrancher un certain espace-disque à la partition actuelle de ton OS : *Macintosh HD* > pour exporter avec cet espace une nouvelle partition au format *FAT-32* destinée à l'installation de Windows - opération qui est normalement très bien supportée en mode "_live_", càd. le système de fichiers de la partition-source actif, volume monté, OS démarré) => tu te heurtes à un message d'erreur, que tu passes par l'«Assistant BootCamp» ou que tu passes par l'«Utilitaire de Disque».

La raison en est simple : avant d'engager le processus du re-partitionnement, une vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers de la partition concernée (la *Macintosh HD* de l'OS, ici) est engagée [NB. le système de fichiers d'une partition est un ensemble de fichiers gestionnaires de l'accès en lecture / écriture aux fichiers de la partition - ces fichiers gestionnaires résident sur les blocs d'en-tête de la partition].

2 cas de figure ressortent :

*- a)* *exit code = 0* (code de sortie de la vérification = sans erreur) > le système de fichiers a passé l'examen de la vérification d'intégrité > le re-partitionnement se trouve alors engagé.

*- b)* *exit code > 0* (code de sortie de la vérification présentant des erreurs - exemple : *code 8*) > le système de fichiers ne passe pas l'examen de la vérification d'intégrité, car il comporte des erreurs dans sa gestion des fichiers de la partition. Ce peut être un nombre de blocs erroné dans le fichier d'allocation de blocs / des erreurs de nœuds dans le *catalogue B-tree* d'adresses des fichiers / des erreurs dans le fichier des attributs_étendus / des erreurs dans le fichiers des liens_multiples => dans ce cas de figure d'un système de fichiers présentant des erreurs, la commande de re-partitionnement est avortée.​
Ce qui appelle quelques observations (épistémologiques - dont je te sens friand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) :

- pourquoi la commande est-elle avortée ? Car l'utilitaire de vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers (l'utilitaire UNIX *fsck_hfs* : *f*ile*s*ystem_*c*hec*k*_*hfs*_format) n'a pas pouvoir de réparation des erreurs trouvées, lorsque sa cible est un système de fichiers non-démontable en volume > ce qui est le cas, s'il s'agit du système de fichiers de la partition de l'OS démarré, dont le volume ne peut pas être démonté. Or, pour réparer un système de fichiers, il faut qu'il soit démonté - càd. désactivé complètement.

- le système de fichiers est-il réparable ? Oui, en cas d'erreurs mineures de nombre des blocs, d'attributs_étendus ou encore de liens_multiples ; jamais en cas d'erreur majeure, comme l'est une erreur décisive de nœud dans la *catalogue B-tree* d'adresses des fichiers. Dans un tel cas, seul un reformatage effaçant le système de fichiers et en régénérant un neuf - mais vide - redresse la situation. Le prix à payer : la perte de toutes les données, vu que leur *catalogue B-tree* d'adressage est effacé, ce qui revient à dire qu'elles ne peuvent plus être cherchées, lues, éditées ou supprimées. Dans ton cas : *exit code = 8* sur le fichier de liens_physiques (*hard_links*) => erreur mineure, réparable.

- comment puis-je réparer le système de fichiers présentant des erreurs ? - en se plaçant dans une situation où il peut être démonté en volume, càd. désactivé > donc en démarrant sur un Système alternatif de celui de l'OS (dont c'est le système de fichiers gestionnaire) > donc en démarrant sur le Système auxiliaire de la «Recovery HD» qui est exactement conçu pour redresser ce genre de situation > c'est-à-dire en re-démarrant le Mac les touches *⌘R* tenues pressées ensemble jusqu'à obtention de la  > «Utilitaire de Disque» > sélection du volume *Macintosh HD* (en alinéa, 2è ligne, et pas le disque, ligne supérieure attenante à la marge, où là on répare la Table de Partition *GPT* et aucun système de fichiers de partition particulière) > _S.O.S_.

=> si tu obtiens ce coup-ci, après démontage du système de fichiers de l'OS et réparation, à la fin de l'opération de vérification / réparation, un : *exit code = 0* (retraduit en Français en : « _le volume Macintosh HD semble être en bon état_ ») > tu as obtenu le _quitus_ : le système de fichiers gérant la partition de l'OS est OK.

Il ne te reste plus qu'à re-démarrer normalement sur ton OS et à relancer ton opération de re-partitionnement, par l'«Assistant BootCamp» ou via l'«Utilitaire de Disque». Ce coup-ci, le système de fichiers de la partition -cible (*Macintosh HD*) étant vérifié sans erreur (*exit code = 0*) > le re-partitionnement va s'opérer.

[Ce n'est pas dans ce processus "créateur" - de partition - que les (vrais) ennuis commencent > mais en cas d'opération "dé-créatrice" de suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP* et de ré-intégration de son espace à la partition *Macintosh HD* de l'OS. Car, «El Capitan» greffant un format *CoreStorage* sur la partition de l'OS, cette architecture logique complexe déroute l'«Assistant BootCamp« qui plante à compléter l'opération.

Mais cela - comme disait toujours _Rudyard Kipling_ - « est une autre histoire... »]​​


----------



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Rarender
> *
> Lorsque tu veux repartitionner une partition existante (ce qui est ton cas : tu veux retrancher un certain espace-disque à la partition actuelle de ton OS : *Macintosh HD* > pour exporter avec cet espace une nouvelle partition au format *FAT-32* destinée à l'installation de Windows - opération qui est normalement très bien supportée en mode "_live_", càd. le système de fichiers de la partition-source actif, volume monté, OS démarré) => tu te heurtes à un message d'erreur, que tu passes par l'«Assistant BootCamp» ou que tu passes par l'«Utilitaire de Disque».
> 
> ...



woooaaaa, mais tu sais, tu aurais pu directement commencé avec le dernier paragraphe... 

Je PLAISANTE !!! Quelle superbe explication ! Causes, conséquences, résolution, j'adore, vraiment *.* 
J'ai bien compris tes explications : limpide (quasiment =p ).

Me voila au boulot : redémarrage, cmd+R, macintosh HD, SOS... 
Hélas (et pourtant j'y croyais comme au prophète), voici ce que le coquin me retourne:
"[...]
Le volume macintosh n'a pas pu être réparé
le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8 
Mise à jour des partitions de prise en charge du démarrage pour volume, comme requis. 
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué
L'opération à échoué
TU as échoué (en tout cas, il le pensait)" 

Que faire ? 
Je m'en remets à toi, en espérant que ta clairvoyance triomphera de l'obscurité. 

Je te re-remercie d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

C'est bien à partir d'un démarrage sur le Système de secours de la *Recovery HD* que tu peux réparer le système de fichiers de la partition *Macintosh HD*. Mais apparemment une seule passe de réparation n'a pas suffi à éliminer les erreurs : *exit code = 8* > c'est un simple "pas de chance"...

En démarrant par *⌘R *sur la *Recovery HD* > néglige ce coup-ci la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X > va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu _Utilitaires_ > sous-menu _Terminal_.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, saisis d'abord la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour, tu vois s'afficher le tableau des partitions du disque de ton Mac plus une kyrielle de pseudo-volumes qui accompagnent le démarrage sur une *Recovery HD *(l'ensemble fait assez confus - avons-le).

L'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* réaffichée, saisis encore la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ --> qui va te retourner le tableau en arborescence des composants du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* que l'installateur d'«El Capitan» n'a pas dû manquer de greffer sur la partition *Macintosh HD* de l'OS.

Est-ce que tu peux : sélectionner au pointeur l'ensemble des lignes de ces *2* tableaux > par *⌘C* les copier dans le presse-papier > quitter par *⌘Q* le «Terminal» > activer l'option "_Obtenir de l'aide en ligne_" qui équivaut simplement à lancer un «Safari» > naviguer à ce fil de MacGé > par *⌘*V coller le contenu de ton presse-papier en réponse dans ce fil ?

C'est pour que j'ai une idée du dispositif logique d'ensemble du disque de ton Mac. Ça me permettra de te passer une (ou plusieurs) commande(s) de réparation du système de fichiers incriminé. Apparemment il comporte un type d'erreur qui résiste à la réparation...

--------------------​
ÉDIT. Hé ! on voit bien que c'est la partie déclinante du jour (je ne suis pas du soir). Les 2 commandes que j'ai mentionnées ci-dessus, tu peux évidemment les passer à partir de ta session dans l'OS *Macintosh HD* (ce sera beaucoup plus commode pour toi). Pour cela, va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal».

C'est dans sa fenêtre que tu peux passer les commandes l'une après l'autre. Le résultat de *diskutil list* sera beaucoup plus sobre que dans le «Terminal» de la *Recovery HD*. Fais un copier-coller ici des 2 tableaux.


----------



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est bien à partir d'un démarrage sur le Système de secours de la *Recovery HD* que tu peux réparer le système de fichiers de la partition *Macintosh HD*. Mais apparemment une seule passe de réparation n'a pas suffi à éliminer les erreurs : *exit code = 8* > c'est un simple "pas de chance"...
> 
> En démarrant par *⌘R *sur la *Recovery HD* > néglige ce coup-ci la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X > va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu _Utilitaires_ > sous-menu _Terminal_.
> 
> ...




Alors voyons, par ou commencer... I DID IT ! Enfin, plus ou moins. 
Après avoir lu ton dernier message, j'ai un bon pressentiment et suis retourné faire un essai:
partitionnement via utilitaire... Erreur
partitionnement via bootcamp... Disque partition !! 

Fort de cette réussite (que dis-je de ce triomphe ultime), 
je redémarre  mon mac + alt 

J'insère ma clef usb contenant l'image iso windows 10 64 bits téléchargé chez microsoft, 
Je suis les étapes, notamment celle de la clef sécurité windows 10, je ne sais plus ce qui se passe, mais ça bloque. 

Deuxième essai, cette fois avec la clef windows 10 (jamais une clef de 16G ne m'aura couté aussi cher), la vraie, celle du magasin. 
ne voyant pas la différence, je me dis que, qui sait ! 
Et ca marche ! 
Voila ce que l'on m'affiche : 
''l'ordinateur à démarré à partir d'un support d'installation de windows. Retirez le support d'installation et redémarrer l'ordinateur pour que windows démarre normalement. Insérez ensuite le support d'installation et redémarrez la mise à niveau. Ne sélectionnez pas etc...''

Mais là ou nous aurions pu avoir une banale histoire de partitionnement, la vérité s'avère être bien plus complexe... 
Car lorsque je redémarre + ait en sélectionnant windows (via ma clef), j'obtiens un écran gris ''loup des bois''... 
Pourtant, lorsque je redémarre normalement, je retourne à mon interface mac. 

Je susi allé vérifié dans mes préférences systèmes, utilitaire de disque, mais je ne vois pas apparaitre Boot Camp (que je devrais voir apparaitre si windows avait bien été installé, n'est-ce pas ?). 

Alors voila, je ne voudrais pas abuser de ta gentillesse, mais je trouve qu'on est bien partis... Alors si nous pouvions aboutir à un joli partionnement, tu aurais toute ma gratitude (laquelle tu as déjà 100 fois mérité) 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

Rarender a dit:


> Alors voyons, par ou commencer... I DID IT ! Enfin, plus ou moins.
> Après avoir lu ton dernier message, j'ai un bon pressentiment et suis retourné faire un essai:
> partitionnement via utilitaire... Erreur
> partitionnement via bootcamp... Disque partition !!
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

Dans le «Terminal» de ton OS, passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et fais un copier-coller des tableaux retournés => ce sera le meilleur indicateur du partitionnement actuel du disque de ton Mac.


----------



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

PS: au cas ou je n'aurais pas été très clair, mes questions sont surtout : 
- quelle est la différence entre l'image iso que j'ai téléchargé sur internet et mis sur clef et la clef que j'ai acheté, hormis les 120 euros que la seconde m'a couté ? 
- comment pourrais-je obtenir l'interface windows (ou, quitte à ce que j'ai un écran monochrome, le remplacer par une couleur taupe) ? 
- 
-
-
- (espace pour des réponse aux questions que je n'ai pas pensé à poser)


----------



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans le «Terminal» de ton OS, passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



je te fais ça


----------



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans le «Terminal» de ton OS, passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



Size:         199371202560 B (199.4 GB)

    Free Space:   18882560 B (18.9 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 4840350B-232F-408D-A11C-656F50CA320F

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     199371202560 B (199.4 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family EDA1D81D-E6D9-455F-9051-B98A97B7D850

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume BEC208A6-A3E2-4F75-9F41-3EA8868082BF

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          198999998464 B (199.0 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

Tu as oublié le tableau retourné par la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 qui montre les partitions du disque.


----------



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as oublié le tableau retourné par la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



my bad : 


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            199.4 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +199.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                BEC208A6-A3E2-4F75-9F41-3EA8868082BF

                                Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2

  1:             Windows_FAT_32 WINDOWS10               15.5 GB    disk2s1

MacBook-Air-de-Valentin-2:~ Valentin$


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

Comme tu vois d'après le dernier tableau : rien à redire => ton partitionnement a fonctionné. Tu as 4 partitions sur le *disk0* = disque interne de ton Mac :

1= *EFI* (petit en-tête régulier de 209 Mo des tables de partition *GUID*)
2 = *Macintosh HD* (partition de ton OS)
3 = *Recovery HD* (partition de secours de 650 Mo)
4 = *BOOTCAMP* (partition de Windows)​=> RAS : tout est propre et net.

Pour ce qui est du 1er tableau : c'est la description du *CoreStorage* greffé sur la partition 2 de l'OS : il s'agit de 3 couches logiques empilées (*Volume Physique* > *Famille Logique* > *Volume Logique*) et le système de fichiers de l'OS est ancré tout en haut sur la dernière : le *Volume Logique*. C'est ce système de fichiers terminal qui comportait des erreurs. Si le partitionnement s'est effectué, je présume qu'elles ont été réparées.

Ce dispositif *CoreStorage* est signalé « réversible » (non destructivement pour le système de fichiers de l'OS) - néanmoins, lorsqu'une partition *BOOTCAMP* démarrable existe sur le disque, engager ce processus fait courir le risque que la partition Windows ne soit plus démarrable. Donc autant laisser les choses en l'état.

--------------------​Le problème de partitionnement qui faisait le sujet de ce fil étant réglé (davantage par ta propre initiative que par mes discours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) > est-ce que tu rencontres encore des difficultés ?

Je te préviens : s'il s'agit du fonctionnement de Windows, je suis hors course, ne m'étant jamais intéressé à cet OS et par suite ne m'en étant jamais servi.


----------



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme tu vois d'après le dernier tableau : rien à redire => ton partitionnement a fonctionné. Tu as 4 partitions sur le *disk0* = disque interne de ton Mac :
> 
> 1= *EFI* (petit en-tête régulier de 209 Mo des tables de partition *GUID*)
> 2 = *Macintosh HD* (partition de ton OS)
> ...


----------



## Rarender (29 Juin 2016)

Si tu me dis que le partionnement à été correctement établit, je vais chercher des solutions pour la suite ''windows''
En tout cas, merci infiniment pour l'aide que tu m'as apporté, tes explications furent très intéressantes.
Si je rencontre de nouvelles difficultés, je n'hésiterai pas à te le faire savoir, mais attention, je risque d'y prendre gout


----------

